# pale colored urine?



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I know urine is usually a pale yellow or almost colorless if you drink a lot of water and are well hydrated. The past few days, I haven't been thirsty so I haven't drank very much and you'd think my urine would be a darker yellow but it's not, it's a really pale yellow and sometimes no yellow at all? sorry to put this here but just wondered if anyone has experienced the same thing?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I think I stumped my doctor when I mentioned I have been peeing a lot, off and on. Some days it's like normal, other days you would think I drank gallons of water. Similar to what you are stating, my urine was pretty much clear. Doc is testing for diabetes insipidus (water diabetes), as well as sodium, calcium, and pituitary function.

I don't know if frequent urination is related to thyroid issues, but I would be willing to wager it is somehow. The pituitary is tied in to the thyroid and other glands from what I understand.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> I know urine is usually a pale yellow or almost colorless if you drink a lot of water and are well hydrated. The past few days, I haven't been thirsty so I haven't drank very much and you'd think my urine would be a darker yellow but it's not, it's a really pale yellow and sometimes no yellow at all? sorry to put this here but just wondered if anyone has experienced the same thing?


It could mean that your kidneys don't have a toxin build up but if it persists and worries you, please ask your doctor.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I may call my dr. and see what she says~like I said, this isn't normal for me.

I read about diabetes insipidous too, although I don't have extreme thirst

I assume the doc checks calcium and sodium in the urine? how does she check the pituitary function? My doc said pituitary problems are from a severe head injury?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> I may call my dr. and see what she says~like I said, this isn't normal for me.
> 
> I read about diabetes insipidous too, although I don't have extreme thirst
> 
> I assume the doc checks calcium and sodium in the urine? how does she check the pituitary function? My doc said pituitary problems are from a severe head injury?


I find that w/weather shifts influence voiding. Also whether or not one consumes a lot of MSG or other sodiums.

There are many reasons for a pituitary problem not just a head injury.

http://www.hormone.org/Pituitary/overview.cfm


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I"m thinking it could be a an infection~now my urine is sporting lovely bubbles..never had bubbles before. *sigh* I"m probably reading waaaaaaay too much into this. I"ll call and make an appointment tomorrow, I forgot the office closes really early on Thursdays.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Don't worry too much, just don't forget to drink if you're peeing a lot!

One thing my doc asked for when checking this -- keep track of exactly how much you are peeing over a 24 hour timeframe, as well as how much you are drinking over the same timeframe. If you can find a graduated jug at the pharmacy that would be handy, along with a marked water bottle or pitcher at home to track intake.

Had my pituitary MRI yesterday testing for this very sort of thing. Thank God they give you headphones and tune you into a radio station!


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

bigfoot, I hope everything is ok:hugs: I did keep track over 2days and let's see I drank probably 6 cups of liquids(don't remember what I drank) and had to urinate 15 times in a 24 hour period!! I will take your suggestion and get a marked water bottle so I know for sure how much I drink.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Thanks! That 15 times in 24 hours sounds about like what I was doing, actually, probably a little more for me.

The joke is when I finally _did_ start recording my input/output, I didn't have to pee nearly as much. The doc saw my log and said it looked pretty normal. Go figure.

Hope you get some answers!

:anim_32:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> bigfoot, I hope everything is ok:hugs: I did keep track over 2days and let's see I drank probably 6 cups of liquids(don't remember what I drank) and had to urinate 15 times in a 24 hour period!! I will take your suggestion and get a marked water bottle so I know for sure how much I drink.


And remember too, some of us can't hold the bladder very well any more as we age.

Don't like the bubbles either. Let us know what the doc says.


----------

